# Dalmation Molly with Weird Fins



## Erica15488 (10 mo ago)

This Dalmation Molly of mine has interesting long fins. None of my other Mollies are like that. He does seem to be a weak swimmer, but gets around okay. I was wondering if anyone has seen this before?


----------

